# Breeding Problems



## Mahdi (Mar 5, 2012)

HI,

my pair of cockatiels started breeding last early january 2012 with around 6 eggs. The hen hatched the eggs for arounf 2-3 weeks and came out of the nestbox leaving the eggs and none was hatched. But she was laying eggs at that time . 2 weeks later she entered again and laid 4 eggs and same issue i.e. came out of the box permanently with her rump round indicating that she will lay more eggs soon but not staying in the nestbox anymore.

Anyone can advise on how to get her hatch to completion?

Regards

Mahdi


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

A little more information would be helpful.. such as how old your birds are, do you have pictures of your birds.. are they confirmed male and female.. what are your birds eating.. what is the environment like they are in (temp wise and noise/distraction wise).. how long have you had them.. how long have they been a pair.. and is this their first experience with breeding?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*with her rump round indicating that she will lay more eggs soon *
-----------------------------------------

Click on the pixs for a larger view. The first pix shows a hen ready to lay, and she is normal. The 2nd pix shows a hen that has an enlarged distended abdomen, which is abnormal. If your hen looks like the 2nd pix you might consider seeking a vet ASAP.

* hen hatched the eggs for arounf 2-3 weeks and came out of the nestbox leaving the eggs and none was hatched*
-----------------------------

Did you mean the hen *incubated* the eggs? If so and none hatched did you candle/check the eggs to see if they were fertile?


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 5, 2012)

HI,

thanks for helping me with your advice

Female is around 2 year or more and male recently bougth him..may be in his first year.
Yes it's a male & female cause i have seen them mating  
Temp - 33 C since we are in summer here. disctraction noise : none except i have other birds such as lovebirds, parrots in the yard
how long have they been a pair: < 6 months
.. and is this their first experience with breeding? yes.

Regarding rump, it goes normal after laying. I saw the female back in the nest this morning and may be she laying more.

And yes, she hatched the eggs. i removed them and candle it after she came out and there are clear liquid inside(no foetus). i am suspecting my male is a bit young and not causing fertile eggs? what do you say


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes i meant incubated sorry and none hatched


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If your male is less than a year old, I'd take the box down until he is old enough. It sounds like he's not mature enough to fertilize eggs, and even if he were, he would not be a good parent at such a young age. Search the forum for hormone reduction and wait for the hen to get some rest before trying again. Taking the eggs away and letting her lay more is not healthy for her. Wait until the male is older and they should do better as parents.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

A male cockatiel, even if physically ready, is not mentally ready to care for babies until he is 18 months old. Please remove the box until he reaches the correct age.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Could my male be the exception? He was under 12 months old when the hen laid eggs, and he has been so wonderful with the babies, those chicks are his everything. He's constantly checking on them, and looking for food, and feeding them. Did I do something wrong?  I'm worried now. I wasn't planning on mating them, it just happened. Just to clarify she was over 18 months old though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mimi0212 said:


> Could my male be the exception? He was under 12 months old when the hen laid eggs, and he has been so wonderful with the babies, those chicks are his everything. He's constantly checking on them, and looking for food, and feeding them. Did I do something wrong?  I'm worried now. I wasn't planning on mating them, it just happened. Just to clarify she was over 18 months old though.


Cockatiels are _physically_ mature at around 9 months old...but not mentally mature until 18 months old. I see that it is similar to humans having babies when they're 17; yes we're capable, but our minds aren't ready for that responsibility. And there generally are exceptions to everything.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

bjknight93 said:


> Cockatiels are _physically_ mature at around 9 months old...but not mentally mature until 18 months old. I see that it is similar to humans having babies when they're 17; yes we're capable, but our minds aren't ready for that responsibility. And there generally are exceptions to everything.


There was a post about this subject last year and the year before that. One of the best breeders on this forum told us we were all wrong that they are fine breeding at a year old. They breed at 9 months-a year in the wild with no problem, there is no reason why they can't in captivity. Besides comparing birds to humans is like apples and oranges. There is no comparison.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm gonna throw in my two cents....it depends on the bird. I had a male who was the perfect daddy at 10 months old and then I had another male who was NOT ready at 11 months old. It all depends on their personality. And there is a comparison between humans and birds, mentality wise, whether they're ready to breed or not based on maturity. That's all that's being compared here. I usually set my pairs up when they're a year old, sometimes I wait a little longer if I feel the male isn't quite ready yet. You have to know your birds.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I'm gonna throw in my two cents....it depends on the bird. I had a male who was the perfect daddy at 10 months old and then I had another male who was NOT ready at 11 months old. It all depends on their personality. And there is a comparison between humans and birds, mentality wise, whether they're ready to breed or not based on maturity. That's all that's being compared here. I usually set my pairs up when they're a year old, sometimes I wait a little longer if I feel the male isn't quite ready yet. You have to know your birds.


Mine was also 10 months old when they laid the eggs. I knew I shouldn't let him try so young, but they didn't ask for my permission LOL! 
I'm glad he turned out to be such a good daddy bird, I'm so proud of him! He's done an amazing job with the three chicks. 
I feel better now, I thought that I had allowed something wrong to happen and that it would affect him somehow.


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 5, 2012)

*Breeding Problem*

Found out today that she laid another egg and the male chasing on her to mate again. Need to separate them.


----------

